# SUB PRICING RECEIVED FROM A SUB OF Mortgage Contracting Services...ANY Thought?



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

HI,

I'm a contractor working for a sub of MCS-Mortgage Contracting Services. Over the last several months we have been getting prepped for a price cut being implemented by MCS. They say it has to do with RFP Pricing and new territory changes?? Below are the prices we just received. Any thoughts on the truth behind this or is this just another price cut because they want to keep their office staff and own lifestyle happy? 


P&P WORK TYPE PRICE 
LOCK CHANGE (LOCK SET) $33.00 
LOCK CHANGE (1 LOCK) $24.00 
LOCKBOX $18.00 
PADLOCK AND HASP $15.00 
SLIDER LATCH $8.50 

WINDOW BOARD UP (1/2" PLY) $ .50/UI 
DOOR BOARD UP (5/8" PLY) $50.00 
SECURITY DOOR (3/4" PLY) $65.00 

CUBIC YARD REMOVAL $20.00 
***CLIENTS 515, 516, 953 $15.00 

SALES CLEAN $65.00 
REFRESH $45.00 

TRIP CHARGES $15.00 

GRASS CUTS PRICE 
INITIAL GRASS CUT (1-15,000 SF) $40.00 
INITIAL GRASS CUT (15,001 - UP) BID 
GRASS RECUTS (1-15,000 SF) $25.00 
GRASS RECUTS (15,001 - UP) BID 

TRIP CHARGES (APRIL - NOV) $10.00 
TRIP CHARGES (DEC-MAR) $15.00


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no clue how you guys working for the banks make any profit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

JohnnyCakes said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm a contractor working for a sub of MCS-Mortgage Contracting Services. Over the last several months we have been getting prepped for a price cut being implemented by MCS. They say it has to do with RFP Pricing and new territory changes?? Below are the prices we just received. Any thoughts on the truth behind this or is this just another price cut because they want to keep their office staff and own lifestyle happy?
> 
> ...


Are you saying you are a contractor,working for contractor who is a vendor of MCS?

If that is true you are making good money for being the 4 piece of the puzzle.

The pricing is garbage but like i said if you are the 4th piece of the chain that is not to badd.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. It's just that 6 years working for a company the prices have got lower every year. I understand the industry has changed and large MSO's have cut prices,but I just feel sometimes the price cuts are coming from the sub and not the large companies like MCS,FAS,etc.....

The company I work for recently cut$ due to new MCS RFP pricing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

JohnnyCakes said:


> Thank you for the reply. It's just that 6 years working for a company the prices have got lower every year. I understand the industry has changed and large MSO's have cut prices,but I just feel sometimes the price cuts are coming from the sub and not the large companies like MCS,FAS,etc.....
> 
> The company I work for recently cut$ due to new MCS RFP pricing?


The nationals are cutting the price.Fas,safeguard,MCS,all junk.I signed up and did one job with MCS and said no fudging way.Looking for bulk work try some regionals,price is not as good,but bulk work,and then when you get to bid on jobs it makes up for it


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JohnnyCakes said:


> I just feel sometimes the price cuts are coming from the sub and not the large companies like MCS,FAS,etc...../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> They come from both. The Nationals cut their prices to compete, then cut ours so they make the same money. Then they go in house and either combine orders, like FSM inspections and sales cleans into one order and decide you will give them a discount to do both at the same time...before they get their normal discount as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Screw job. If your "general contractor" is worth a grain of salt they will reduce their % discount. Most of the good GC's with MCS take a 15%-18% discount but at the same time MCS cut the discount to the GC so the subs were/are making more. 

Those prices are not even close to the payout from MCS for a Regional Provider. Approx 1/2.

There is NO WAY the people sitting in the office should be making the same Gross that the contractor in the field is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

What steps can a contractor do to work directly for the banks? The friends that I have that are attempting to do PP work are being killed by the middle man. 

I have to agree that the percentage the middle man receives is heavily weighted in his favor IMO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

They will keep paying nothing as long as there are guys willing to do it for nothing. That's just the way the market works.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

thom said:


> They will keep paying nothing as long as there are guys willing to do it for nothing. That's just the way the market works.


Amen.


----------

